# I love Homemade soo much more than Dominos!!



## jaytuk (Jun 5, 2009)

So the other day, I got into this long debate over whether homemade pizza was better than dominos pizza. I personally love my homemade pizza. He loves Dominos pizza. Interesting enough these were his arguments: ordering is easier and he has dominos pizza coupons. My arguments were: Dominos pizza isn't very good quality (you don't get your moneys worth) and that good homemade pizza tastes 10x better. I guess we are both stubburn characters, but I just thought that I would rant about it and get your oppinions.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Some people just don't have an interest in eating food of quality. There are foods they prefer over others, sure, but they don't get into it. Food is more functional fuel for them. 

It's not an issue of right and wrong necessarily though it can seem so to us.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

>>your opinions

there is no accounting for personal tastes. period. answers many questions !

some folk rave about mac&cheese out of "the" box - they like it.
some folk won't go near it.

pick a food, any food - for sure some one will hate it and some one will love it . . . .

I like Pizza Hut, can't stand Poppa John's - my views are not shared by everyone <g>


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I agree. I've been told my chicken burgers taste almost as good as macdonalds and tomato sauce for spagetti isnt the same as a tin of Heinz.

This was my sons friends when they were about 10. The next generation who are sold on fast food.

Takeaways do have an appeal though. Its not logical to want quick, expensive , only adeqate quality. But we all do it dont we?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Only good fish and chips or a white pudden supper, Bughut! The crappy McD/burger king/pizza crappy takeaways? Naaah, I'll just pass on those, thanks!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I certainly wasnt advocating either mcd's or tinned spaghetti. I was simply pointing out how some kids consider the processed to be the norm, and mums home made is a pale substitute. They seem to want the stuff they see on tv and consider it better somehow. Weird i know, but advertisers have them in their grasp.

Even my own kids who appreciate good wholesome food, like to try out the c**p they see advertised, declare it rubbish, then try something equaly c**p another time.

Havnt had awhite pudding for years. Cant even manage a whole one anymore. Mother-in law sticks them in a pot of mince. Yet to be tried
Can you imagine the calories, fat content and general unheathyness of a white pudding supper. What joy tho eh?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I love my handmade pizzas, I do it the way I want more so then if I order but i do order delivery when I'm too lazy or what not. 

Of all the ones that delivery my area, Dominos tops because 1)even when I ask for well done, delivery is always less then 30mins. 2)They have yet to screw up any of my orders. 

Others in my area is Pizza Pizza, we have 1 where I work and they'd be the last pizza franchise I'd order from

Pizza Hut was my favorite, I liked their crust though a bit greasy however they've always messed up my order. They've delivered late and not honor their 45min or it's free policy, pizzas have arrived cold, overpriced, they've even not deliver my order because some monkey brain at their order center didn't put my order in. 

Panzarotto was my regular. Their pizzas were decent, not very expensive, they had some nice specialty pizzas, food was a little inconsistent and they've delivered late before. Plus I think they closed down near me. 

2 for 1 Pizzas...forget it, rather eat McDs.


----------



## singer4660 (May 21, 2009)

My Pizza Hut is actually pretty accurate and I've always been a sucker for the crust. I do love my pizza at home though. Nothing beats a pizza Margherite (garlic,basil, tomatoes and fresh mozzeralla) after a long week at work.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Homemade is best for sure, but sometimes cook needs a break. Almost anything tastes better when someone else makes it for you, and bonus if you can someone else to get it in for you.

Kids have gone fussy on takeout here - getting very health conscious all by themselves in their mid-teens. Body consciousness has struck  Not a bad thing - they're not fanatical about it but making good choices. Will only have healthy Subways or suchlike.

Whereas DH loves 5 piece feed of the colonel (yes....5!) and I love fish and chips. As its only once a fortnight - it doesn't really matter.

The flavour and food value of takeaway is only a minor part I reckon, its the indulgence. Then you hire some DVD's, feet on the coffee table and chow down


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

A white pudding in MINCE, Bughut? And I thought the heart-attack inducing dishes were almost a thing of the past!

I probably eat a fish or white pudding supper at most twice a year.. that way, no guilt! We stop off at a wee place in Weymss when we visit St Andrews ... pure bliss!


----------



## crouttone (Jun 14, 2009)

I will say the same as your friend since I dont have a decent oven to bake pizza. There is a local here called "Pizza Mia", I love their pizza, cheese almost tastes...cow-y :crazy: is really a different experience for the pizza "connoisseur" to eat in that local. I will definitely try to make my own pizzas once I have my own oven, a DECENT and a BIG oven  still I believe I wont give up on "Pizza Mia".


----------



## afteraithe (Jun 24, 2009)

I agree that everyone had their own opinions on food. I myself am a big fan of Papa John's - I love the place.


----------

